# Nestle's Malted Milk



## KBbottles (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

 Obviously, I know what this is.  It is a Nestle's Malted Milk bottle from around the 1920s era with their beautiful original logo. Nestle corp. was doing very poorly around that time and began focusing on manufacturing chocolate.  It was also around this time they introduced the Malted Milk product.  I would typically toss bottles like this if they were variants of Horlicks and such, but had never seen one of these before.  After taking it home and searching it, there was barely any photos or info on the web, nothing on it in this forum, and not a single one up for sale on ebay which surprised me.  Are they uncommon or at all valuable?


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

This Australian example was estimated at $35-45 in this auction Ken, nice bottle....

 http://www.roycroftauctions.com/index.php/auctions/past-auctions/auction-4-bottles/?ccm_paging_p=2


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool!  Obviously mine doesn't have the nice pristine lid to it but it did seem rather unique.  Maybe ill put it out at south river.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Kenneth,

 I like it. You're gonna need one'a these:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I see Malteds in your future...


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't think I've ever seen one, but got to wonder if a few got tossed during digs as being Horlick's...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey quit tossing your horlicks, your grossing me out..


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## digginthedog (Jan 31, 2012)

I dug one of those jars 4-5 years ago and was thinking it to be pretty scarce Myself ... Sold it on ebay for the opening bid of $10... Have never dug or seen another ... Not listed in the Redbook like the (Borden's-Horlick's) Malted Milk ... Good looking jar !!


----------



## madman (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Obviously, I know what this is.Â  It is a Nestle's Malted Milk bottle from around the 1920s era with their beautiful original logo. Nestle corp. was doing very poorly around that time and began focusing on manufacturing chocolate.Â  It was also around this time they introduced the Malted Milk product.Â  I would typically toss bottles like this if they were variants of Horlicks and such, but had never seen one of these before.Â  After taking it home and searching it, there was barely any photos or info on the web, nothing on it in this forum, and not a single one up for sale on ebay which surprised me.Â  Are they uncommon or at all valuable?


thats a nice one never seen that before!


----------



## waskey (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet bottle. Thats the first Ive ever seen. Looks identical to the Horlicks too. I would love to dig me one of those some day.


----------



## KBbottles (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks again guys.  I ended up putting it on the bay this afternoon.  My first listing ever!!  Already has a bid at 9.99.   []


----------

